# Gog destroyed before/after kingdom era?



## Michael (Jul 5, 2011)

Rushdoony:


"In Ezekiel 39, Gog is completely destroyed _before_ the kingdom era. In Revelation, Gog is destroyed _after_ the 1,000 years. Either Ezekiel's kingdom is not the same as the 1,000 years, _or_ neither account gives us chronology but doctrine. And this raises a very pertinent point: for too many people, the purpose of any reading of Revelation is to enable them to walk by sight. They demand a chart telling them what to expect and how to walk in full and open sight. But the calling of the Christian is to walk by faith, and the purpose of Revelation is to strengthen us against the enemy, prepare us to do battle, and to walk in the faith that our Lord will triumph, that the great work He has begun, He will accomplish. As a book for sight, Revelation becomes a frustration; as a book for faith, it becomes a joy and a comfort." _--Thy Kingdom Come: Studies in Daniel and Revelation [p 214]_​

I appreciate Rushdoony's point about the error of attempting to navigate Revelation entirely by sight. However, is not this issue resolved by applying the 1,000 years symbolically to the intermediate state?


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 5, 2011)

The Ezekiel passage is an expanded commentary on the reference to it in Revelation 20.

In Ezekiel 37 their is a resurrection of God's people Israel. In the New Covenant Israel is more than the Jews; in fact the Israel of God is all Jews and Gentiles that believe in Christ.

In Revelation 20 we also have a resurrection.

In Ezekiel 37 and 38 we have a period of blessedness and peace for the New Covenant Israel (the Church) in the Land (the whole Earth).

Revelation 20 points to that as well with Satan being bound.

Then in Ezekiel 38 and 39 we have the destruction of Gog and Magog.

In Revelation 20 we have the same.

I'm writing from a postmillennial perspective.

If you want a good and "sane" Reformed commentary on Ezekiel try Patrick Fairbairn's. It may well be online (?) Highly recommended.

I don't really see what Rushdoony who was postmil is on about. Gog is destroyed at the end of the world and at the end of the millennium in Revelation. I don't see what makes him think things are different in Ezekiel. Ezekiel's vision of the Temple may not be _chronologically_ after Gog and Magog although it is placed there in the book. Anyway Ezekiel's vision of the Temple may correspond to John's vision of the New Jerusalem, except from another angle or perspective.

In these apocalyptic books we are being taught real truths about the past, present and future in symbols. The main message is that the prospects for Israel/the Church are good and she shall overcome in her David/Christ.


----------

